

Ask HN: jetBlue's site is down, last minute ticketers? - Killah911

So, is it all the people getting last minute tickets?  I wonder what type of monetary effect this is having on them, might help justify building more scalable solutions...
======
gregjor
This wouldn't happen with (language of the month) plus (random no-SQL
database). Why didn't JetBlue think about scalability in the first place.

------
Killah911
Any other airline sites down?

